# Another attempt .. constructive criticism requested



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

As some of you know, I've been attempting to set up a WordPress theme (Twentytwelve) onto one of my sub-domains at BlueHost. The sub-domain is created for the purpose of being a blog.

This is what I've done:
I chose the Twentytwelve WP theme

I uploaded the picture I wanted; however, it is blurred and I don't know how to fix that. (This is the only picture or file I've uploaded from my computer to that sub-domain.)

I created a static front page (with picture and text) Had to take title and tag off because they showed up on top of my picture and were hyperlinked. I was able to get a hyperlink in the text of this static page that takes viewer to primary domain; however, would either like that link to show up on that link just under the picture or remove that link altogether from under the picture. (See below for clarity.)

In creating three pages (static "about" page and 2 "blog" pages), three hyperlinks showed up under the picture (See below.) with two of those taking the viewer to the 2 separate blogs I want; and the 3rd being to this same static page, which is quite foolish. 

1. a hyperlink to (with only the title) "inspirations blog" page. It does take viewer to that blog page. That page shows to be "uncategorized" with a footer having many hyperlinks. It also has "Hello world" post on it I did not place there; and when I try to edit it out, it keeps returning.

2. a hyperlink to (with only the title) "spiritual blog" page. It does take viewer to that blog page. This page showed up differently from the other blog page in that it has a place for "leave a reply" and a box for "comment" However, it, too, has a footer with a lot of hyperlinks.

Note: Both the blog pages were set up the very same way and, in double checking, show the very same set up with only their titles being different. Yet, they do not show up the same....as described above. Thus, I have no idea how to get the inspirations blog to look like the spiritual blog with a place to post. Also, I have no idea how to get all those hyperlinks off the footer.

3. a hyperlink to same page viewer is already looking at. I'ld like this link to take viewer to my primary domain. How do I get that done?
At the bottom of all these pages is the same footer with a lot of links I don't need.

Now I know I can go to widgets and work with the "categories", "recent posts", "recent comments" & "archives"; however, when I do go over to do that, it does not tell me what page I'm working on; so I'm left with only using the hyperlinks presently showing up under the picture.

Some guidance would be appreciated as, so far, I have not messed this theme up like I did the others.

Oh this can be viewed at http://inspirations.motdaugrnds.com/


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> As some of you know, I've been attempting to set up a WordPress theme (Twentytwelve) onto one of my sub-domains at BlueHost. The sub-domain is created for the purpose of being a blog.
> 
> This is what I've done:
> I chose the Twentytwelve WP theme
> ...


The picture is blurred because it has been stretched to fit there. I had to make a banner for my site, which uses the Twenty Ten theme. Some of the pictures I tried to use, would look stretched no matter how I sized them. It had to be something that wouldn't be too noticeable. I found that trees in the pictures would always look stretched. So I had to go with a barn roof. Of course, my width of my page is not as wide as your page to begin with. But I think if you worked in your photo program and created a banner first that would fit and then try it and see how it looks. I had to spend some time doing it until I got something to look decent. There may be an easier way, but I do everything myself, teaching myself as I go along.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Katlupe. Since I started this thread, I have changed the theme to Adventure. I'm still working with it..........seems these WP themes are determined to "play" and find out how much patience I have.....


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

WP stresses me out too. But I know I have to learn it. I have 3 blogs using it so I keep working on it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You sound like me! I've been working on understanding wordpress themes for months now. Seems when I think I understand one part, what I thought I was doing shows up in a place I hadn't even thought of.....I've finally got the one blogging site of http://inspirations.motdaugrnds.com working. It has a lot of redundant hyperlinks and extra steps are needed just to post something; but at least it is functionable. I've decided to let it be!!!!

Gonna see if I can set up a store now, though I may not use any wordpress theme to do it.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I bought three books by this author on Amazon and they are helping me so much with WordPress. This is the link, not an affiliate link, WordPress Made Super Simple and he has two other books. He writes so you can understand it. I gave him two 5 star reviews because he has helped me so much. His name is Jack Wiley if the link does not work.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The link did work. I'm going to get that book. Thank you


----------

